# Issues with Macdon M205 with R85 disc head



## haycutter06 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi, Was just curious to see if anyone was having any issues with the new Macdon M205 disc mower swather, with the R85 header, performing in grass???? Does it leave any skips or leave any "clumpy" windrows???? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i have a pull type r 80 and it will leave uneven windrows and streake in light grass but i back my tractor down to about 1600 and it mows it like a yard but the windrows sometimes are the hardest to get consistent i had to play with mine for many acres until i found that butter zone i also noticed that 18 degree blades do a better job than the 11 degree ones in short thin hay


----------



## 1chevy02 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes we have had a lot of problems with the R85 not feeding well. It is a known problem with them. We already have an updated auger but, not sure yet if it works any better.


----------



## haycutter06 (Feb 5, 2010)

i have all the updates too, where are you located?


----------



## 1chevy02 (Apr 3, 2009)

Texas Panhandle where are you at?


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

My Brother is bound and determined to buy a MacDon 200. Are there any other problems with them? Feeding problems, do they plug or just streak in grass?


----------



## 1chevy02 (Apr 3, 2009)

Does not cut light stuff well. Has great capacity and I love the machine but the uneven feeding causes a lot of wear on all the crimper parts. They tell us that guy that cut alfalfa only have not had any problems. We tripled a lot of stressed corn for choppers and triticale to chop also. To Macdon's credit they are trying hard to resolve it. They have 2 prototypes running trying new things.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

To be perfectly honest I can't ever see a auger feeding without clumps, only times we ever had plugging problems with our choppers is if you didn't stay centered on the row as much a possible so the feed auger did as little as possible. Now if they could incorporate a belt like the newer draper heads use for combines, then they might have something.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

another thing with the auger is i dont see it having the capacity that a disc mower is capable of besides that they roll the hay and wad it to start with 
the r 80 header didnt have the auger in it and i dont see any trouble in heavy hay its only in the light stuff i see clumps


----------



## haycutter06 (Feb 5, 2010)

Colorado. We cut alfalfa and grass. Where are the prototypes at? What all have you changed on your R85?


----------



## Hugo (Dec 13, 2021)

TENGO UNA M205 no trabaja mi banco r85


----------

